# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  WT2, real-time earphone translator, Shenzhen Timekettle Technologies Co., Ltd., Nanshan, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Developer - Shenzhen Timekettle Technologies Co., Ltd.

Home page - timekettle.co/products/wt2-plus

timekettle.co/collections/all-products/products/wt2-edge-online-voice-language-translator-earbuds

facebook.com/wt2translator

"Timekettle WT2 Edge: 1st 2-Way Translation Earbuds" on Indiegogo

"WT2 Real-time Earphone Translator" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

WT2 Translator Auto Mode (Working Sample)

Published on Aug 21, 2017




> This mode is for conversation in a quiet environment, such as a hotel, meeting room or coffee shop. There’s no need for any manual operation – WT2 will translate your conversation, absolutely hands-free.
> 
> WT2 is real-time translating earphone for natural, hands-free communication. Conversations between different languages are enabled by two earphones and one app. Each person wears one earphone - you speak in your language, they hear in theirs.

----------


## Airicist

We are on KICKSTARTER!!

Published on Sep 17, 2017




> WT2 Translator coming on Sept 19 10:00 PDT.

----------


## Airicist

WT2 Real-time Earphone Translator, now Live on Kickstarter!

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> World's first 1+2 earphone translator for face-to-face bilingual conversations. Translate languages in near real-time, starting at $99!

----------


## Airicist

WT2 Translator

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Timekettle WT2 Edge: world's 1st bi-directional simultaneous translation earbuds

Jan 5, 2021




> The WT2 Edge is live on Indiegogo now!
> 
> - With the help of cutting-edge two-way simultaneous translation technology, you can enjoy a natural and fluent conversation when traveling around the world or conducting cross-cultural business negotiations.
> 
> - With direction voice recognition and smart noise reduction , WT2 Edge only picks up your own voice instead of ambient sound, effectively preventing the interruption from outside and improving the translation accuracy significantly.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "WT2 Edge: A very convenient AI-powered translator earbud"

by Ben Dickson
January 7, 2023

----------

